# Alaska trapline adventure



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

I’m fortunate enough to be able to go on a month long trapline adventure in Alaska this winter. Hoping to get input from any trappers who might have experience trapping in the wilderness.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Gary Adams said:


> I’m fortunate enough to be able to go on a month long trapline adventure in Alaska this winter. Hoping to get input from any trappers who might have experience trapping in the wilderness.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Hi Gary,

Send me a PM.

Dave


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

David G Duncan said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> Dave





David G Duncan said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

I’m not sure how the PM message works


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Click on David's name below his avatar and start a conversation


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> Click on David's name below his avatar and start a conversation





David G Duncan said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

Dave I’ve tried to send you a PM with no luck


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gary Adams said:


> Dave I’ve tried to send you a PM with no luck


I think Dave should PM you and then you ll see it easier


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The OP only has 5 posts. I think there is a minimum number to use the PM? Can't remember for sure but I think that's how it works.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess the best question is where are you going to be ?? 

Do you have to take your traps or are they being supplied ?? 

What are you after ???


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

on a call said:


> I guess the best question is where are you going to be ??
> 
> Do you have to take your traps or are they being supplied ??
> 
> What are you after ???


I will be West of of the Alaska range in the Kuskokwim river drainage. I will be taking my own snares the guy I’m trapping with has traps. 
He traps for Martin, Fox, Lynx, Wolverine and wolf. Possibly beaver and otter.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

David G Duncan said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> Dave


He doesn't appear to have enough posts to PM you. Its protection against spammers. Try starting the conversation with him. Should go through that way.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Gary Adams said:


> I will be West of of the Alaska range in the Kuskokwim river drainage. I will be taking my own snares the guy I’m trapping with has traps.
> He traps for Martin, Fox, Lynx, Wolverine and wolf. Possibly beaver and otter.


Wouldnt be out of Bethel would it?


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

Sparky23 said:


> Wouldnt be out of Bethel would it?


No long way from there. Way up near Nikolai


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Gary Adams said:


> No long way from there. Way up near Nikolai


I know some guys on musky system from a summer I spent in Bethel. Be a great time.


----------



## Gary Adams (Jun 14, 2016)

Sparky23 said:


> I know some guys on musky system from a summer I spent in Bethel. Be a great time.


Something I’ve always wanted to do and now I have the opportunity.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was there for 5 amd a half months. Was hard to leave but I needed my michigan in the end. Sometimes wish I would have stayed had the opportunity. Enjoy it. Be safe. Different world


----------

